# Ollie question



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, this is probably a retarded question.
Are some boards too stiff to try ollies on? In other words, can you damage your board from trying to force it to flex too much? 
I ride a 09 Rome Crail, which I'm guess is okay for stuff like this, but I don't want f' it up. I've mostly just done freereide in the past, but I'm thinking about trying to start working on some tricks and maybe hit the park a little bit.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I have no idea whether any boards are too stiff to ollie. I know I can't do it very well, and I would love to put the blame on my board, but I am probably just too spastic!:laugh: Anyhoo, go for the park with gusto and have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

No, not really. Any board so stiff that it could break from ollieing is probably an alpine board with no tail anyway. It's entirely possible to break your board doing a tail block, but you don't flex it enough in an ollie to do any serious harm, the Crail isn't that stiff either. It should ollie just fine.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys! Is this something that would be suitable for practice in the living room during the off season?


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

Fold said:


> Thanks for all the info guys! Is this something that would be suitable for practice in the living room during the off season?


I sure do... I put a thick blanket on the floor and practice Olie.. it worked well until I got carried away and try a 180 (should have check if I had enough room before doing it :dunno:...


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah you could deffinitly get a good feel for it at home or you can do them on a skateboard...its somewhat similar


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay cool. I used to be decent on a skateboard when I was younger (I'm 34 now), and if nothing else, I could ollie really high. Sadly, I don't have the same vertical leap I had back then though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Its the indian not the arrow


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Its the indian not the arrow


*The Native American

; p


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I stand corected... and its funny because I was thinking the same thing. 

I was talking about Apu...:laugh:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i kinda got thrown off comin' from a bit of a skating background. ollies on a skateboard with its quick jab and sucking up/scraping up with the foot threw me off for a bit on the snowboard 'till i started really flexing the back end and just sort of leaning back quite a bit.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

How noticeable is the "pop" you get from an ollie on a snowboard? I tried it at home a few times last nite and couldn't tell if I was doing it right or not. Didn't seem like I was getting much of a boost from the tail...


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Fold said:


> How noticeable is the "pop" you get from an ollie on a snowboard? I tried it at home a few times last nite and couldn't tell if I was doing it right or not. Didn't seem like I was getting much of a boost from the tail...


depends on your board, the crail is okay for stuff like ollies but it doesnt have the most pop. On my freeride board i'm lucky to get two decks. On my freestyle board I can get 4, sometimes 5 decks. Technique has a lot to do with it as well


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

in all honesty though you usually can't really get to much pop just standing still and ollieing. I know you probably can't do it now but the best way to practice your ollies is to try them on little bumps in the snow when you are riding, technique is just as important as timeing in this regard. I usually load my tail when the first quater of my board is over the bump and realease when my tail is at the bump.


----------

